# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  قواميس اكسفورد للموبايل.........

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ونبارك لكم افتتاح قسم الترجمه
متمنيا للجميع الفائده والمتعه

اقدم لكم اليوم قواميس اكسفورد المتعدده للموبايل

حملوها وادعولي

Nokia 7610
Nokia 6600
Nokia 6620
Nokia 6630
Nokia 6260
Nokia 6670
Nokia 3230
Nokia N-Gage QD
Nokia N-GageTM
Nokia 3660
Nokia 3620
Nokia 3600
Nokia 3650
Nokia 7650
Panasonic X700
Samsung SGH-D710
Sendo X
Siemens SX1

قاموس اكسفورد العلمي المرجعي ويتضمن ما يلي:

القاموس الطبي
القاموس التجاري
قاموس المصطلحات
قاموس اكسفورد العام




للتحميل


 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عجلوني الله لا يرحمنا من ابداعاتك يا رب

----------


## ajluni top

> مشكور عجلوني الله لا يرحمنا من ابداعاتك يا رب


اهلا عالي

مشكور عالمرور اخوي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب اللي عنده n 70  شو يسوي بحاله 
يودي نفسه بستين داهيه !

----------


## ajluni top

> طيب اللي عنده n 70  شو يسوي بحاله 
> يودي نفسه بستين داهيه !


:db465236ff: :db465236ff: 

بيعه  :Db465236ff:  واشتري مثلي 3230
اي برنامج يركب عليه شو ما بتحط فيه يشتغل

ما شالله عليه 

ولا يهمك ان شالله بحاول اجيبلك برامج تتوافق مع N70

----------


## حلم حياتي

*يسبمو عجلوني على هالبادرة المفيدة 
انشالله بستفيد الجميع*

----------


## ajluni top

> *يسبمو عجلوني على هالبادرة المفيدة 
> انشالله بستفيد الجميع*


U R welcome

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وين nokia 6270 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): يسلموووووو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

